

The Common Core Curriculum (CCSS) - Golddisk

The Common Core State Standards (CCSS) or Common Core Curriculum has become a highly debated topic among politicians, educators, business people and the general public. The CCSS has gained strong support from some technological corporations and people such as Bill Gates (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;14&#x2F;bill-gates-common-core_n_4964026.html). Some of the companies strongly supporting the CCSS, however, also have strong motivations in that they are set to make a lot of money off the implementation and continued used of the standards.<p>I personally am not a strong proponent of the CCSS as I do not think that they will fix the problems that the backers of them say they will. I am studying for the education and sciences field which is my connection to the CCSS.<p>I was wondering how other people in the tech and start-up communities feel about the CCSS.
======
ljsocal
Though I haven't studied it, the idea of higher standards is good. Listen to a
recent debate on the subject here:
[http://goo.gl/VnDoAN](http://goo.gl/VnDoAN)

